# Wing Archery Question



## 2son (Oct 26, 2006)

I'm a big fan of Wing bows...I have a couple of 1963 Presentations, a 1966 PII, and an old White Wing. I've always been curious about the addresses on the decals of the older Wings.
I know Bob Lee started out making bows in his backyard in Houston in 1952. He then moved to a larger facility, also in Houston (Bellaire) in 1955. He was at that address, I believe until 1965 when he moved the operation to Jacksonville, TX. The Bellaire address was 7104 Mapleridge St, Houston, TX.
But a couple of my bows have a different Houston address: 314 So. 7th, Houston, TX.
Does anyone know if that second address, 314 So. 7th, was his "backyard" shop at his home?? that would make the date of those bows between 1951 and 1955....Anyone know??


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Why don't you send an e-mail or call the company and ask? You might get an answer from the man himself. 

http://www.bobleearchery.com/


----------



## 2son (Oct 26, 2006)

I thought about doing just that, stash....BUT their website asks us NOT to inquire about the old Wing Archery bows ) I guess they have gotten a lot of questions from collectors and other folks like me.
It's too bad really...here we have a real source from the Man himself about his great bows and we can't get to him. He has done a couple of interviews that I have read, but they didn't get into this question I have, and I'm not really comfortable about trying to call him direct.
It's be great if they would set up an email site where we could ask questions and have Bob Lee (at his leisure) get back to us !!


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I didn't see that...

Oh well. 

Try www.tradgang.com That seems to be where most of the traditional guys hang out.


----------



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

I started shooting Archery in 1958. I bought the makings for my first doz. ceder arrows in the 314 7th street store. It was not in his home. He moved to a larger building on Mapleridge about a year later.

Robert


----------

